# Losi 1/18th tech



## slidem sideways (Dec 9, 2008)

New here, just looking for help with this losi "latemodel" to race a short, flat, carpeted oval. Any info and tips will be greatly apprec.:thumbsup: I raced r/c for the first time ever sat. and am wondering if i did the right thing cause i sucked.  All the best, me.


----------



## cecce12 (Jan 28, 2008)

What exactly do you need help with?


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

If you are running the stock rubber tires and if your car traction rolled over, put a strip of electrical tape about 1/4th the width of the tire around the outside edge of the right front tire. Put a heavy spring (gold touring car spring) on right front shock. If the track rules allow it, you may want to change gearing; this will depend on the length of the track you are runing on.

Normally you want to dial out some of your steering, you don't need all the steering that you have to run oval. Just enough is required to make the corners. No abrubt change in speed or direction or you can make the care break loose and lose traction.


----------



## slidem sideways (Dec 9, 2008)

cecce12 said:


> What exactly do you need help with?


In a perfect world i would like to be able to drive it smooth and be fast and legal.


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

slidem sideways said:


> New here, just looking for help with this losi "latemodel" to race a short, flat, carpeted oval. Any info and tips will be greatly apprec.:thumbsup: I raced r/c for the first time ever sat. and am wondering if i did the right thing cause i sucked.  All the best, me.



Welcome to RC racing, and the forum.
But your statement "_I raced r/c for the first time ever sat. and am wondering if i did the right thing cause i sucked."_ has me worried and a bit puzzled.
I mean did you think you were going to be Steve Kinser (or Bud Bartos) straight out of the box, first time ever??
I mention this because I don't think I've ever met anyone that was, and the fact that if you had put it to the experienced boys it really wouldn't say much for their experience. No offense, but it seems as if your expectation were set just a tad bit too high.

_But have heart, you will get better._ :woohoo: _I promise._ 
Keep in mind there are so many things that go into being good at this hobby that go unnoticed, let alone the varying skill levels of the drivers, and I think most anyone here will attest that it all takes time. Time to practice, time to learn, time gaining race experience, time learning to set up your car, time learning what works and what doesn't, and knowing that just throwing a car down on a racetrack doesn't make you a hotdog or put you in position to be a champion right off the bat, as well as understanding that just like in any form of motorsports (or anything else) that for every guy that wins there's a lot more guys that suck (comparatively) than there are guys running at the front of the pack....

.... so being in a rush to go fast won't help. Understand that everybody once "sucked," to varying degrees, and being patient enough to start trying to learn and understand it all will help you enjoy your own place in this wonderful hobby of ours. :thumbsup:

Or as dear old dad once said, _"If it was easy everybody would be doing it, and doing it well -- and that would take all the fun and experiences along the way out of it."_



slidem sideways said:


> In a perfect world i would like to be able to drive it smooth and be fast and legal.


No, in a perfect world there would be a 10-way tie for first in every race run, and thus no real winner.
Fact is, somebody's got to win and a whole bunch of other people have to lose (in the real world anyway.)

Like I used to tell my son, _"If you want to sit at the front of the class it takes more than just showing up for class. It takes the dedication to do the work neccessary, and a willingness to do a little more than the next guy to stay there."_


Enjoy the hobby for what it is: meeting new people, making friends, the comraderie of fellow racers, learning new things, and giving yourself something to do instead of sitting in front of the TV being a couchpotato all the time.

*Have fun...*


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

mini_racer said:


> Welcome to RC racing, and the forum.
> But your statement "_I raced r/c for the first time ever sat. and am wondering if i did the right thing cause i sucked."_ has me worried and a bit puzzled.
> I mean did you think you were going to be Steve Kinser (or Bud Bartos) straight out of the box, first time ever??
> I mention this because I don't think I've ever met anyone that was, and the fact that if you had put it to the experienced boys it really wouldn't say much for their experience.
> ...


 AND DON'T FORGET TO PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE this will do more for you than anything else and sometimes you have to go slower to be faster.


----------



## cecce12 (Jan 28, 2008)

Practice Practice Practice, Maintenance Maintenance Maintenance


----------



## slidem sideways (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the "PEP" talk guys, i needed that. I have always been good at most anything i've done, and this azz kicken will motivate the crap out of me. I'm not new to racing just r/c racing. I have raced modifieds, streetstock, sleds and karts, but r/cs are a little different. But let me tell you, i havent been this excited about racing in about 20 years. I agree on everything you guys have posted and ill let you know on my progress. All the best, Sideways:thumbsup:


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

slidem sideways said:


> Thanks for the "PEP" talk guys, i needed that. I have always been good at most anything i've done, and this azz kicken will motivate the crap out of me. I'm not new to racing just r/c racing. I have raced modifieds, streetstock, sleds and karts, but r/cs are a little different. But let me tell you, i havent been this excited about racing in about 20 years. I agree on everything you guys have posted and ill let you know on my progress. All the best, Sideways:thumbsup:


Let the azz-kicking motivate you, just don't let it consume you.
Having followed a similar route many many moons ago, years of 1:1 racing before getting into RC, I'll just suggest to you that other than them both being "car" racing that the similarities pretty much end with understanding the importance of post-race maintenance, picking out braking points, and knowing how to choose a proper apex. Otherwise the skill sets are entirely different.

_As I said initially, you WILL get better. I promise._
But instead of shooting for the moon, set realistic goals intending to get better each week. If you finished dead last in your first race, which most folks do, the plan should be to better that this week (barely). And next week plan to better this week's finish. Etc. If you exceed each week's goal consider yourself ahead of the game.

_Good luck & HAVE FUN _:thumbsup:


----------



## slidem sideways (Dec 9, 2008)

Went to practice last sat. with the slop taken out of the front of the car with a part from the toyz, bolted on some aluminum shocks with some stiff oil and a real stiff right front spring and made alot of laps and my buddy who has one couldnt believe how well i was flying around the track and how good the car and i looked. Man i am some happy with the car now, i could actually drive it instead of it driving me. Couldnt race that night cause of my company x-mas party, but i cant wait for this sat. I just want to make as many laps as i can and stay out of trouble.:thumbsup: Thanks to all and Merry Christmas


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

If you haven't done so already, dial out as much steering as you can and still make the corner. I know this doesn't sound right, but you will be faster. 

You are already making headway and that is great. 

I have been doing rc for over 30 years and still learn things all the time. Keep learning, practicing, and having fun.


----------



## slidem sideways (Dec 9, 2008)

Raced last night and been having problems with the stock motors. Been practicing at the track and putting laps on the car and it seems the motors cant take alot of running. Is there a better set of brushes for the stock motor? Maybe i am geared to high? I am on my 3rd motor. Also i keep breaking the front bulk head.,3rd one also. Maybe i better get a alum. one, or quit hitting things. Any insight? Thanks


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Without knowing the gearing, and how large/small a track, you're running it's hard to say -- but the motors have been a problem. The RX-280 was designed to be run offroad, and it's MHO that they won't put up with the rigors or running wideopen lap after lap of running oval. An option is to change to Trinity Micro brushes, which are harder and will last longer - but you may also want to consider making the leap to brushless and not have to worry about it again.

The front bulkhead brace is a recognized weakpoint, especially if you run into stuff. But the breakage issue can be fixed a couple of ways - by either going to a set of Integy (part# MT019BRACE) replacement alloy bulkhead/arm set that you'll most likely have to pick up off eBay 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Losi-Mini-T-Rep...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

or by adding a BRP (Mini Slider/Late model brace 1/18 Losi) front end brace made by Bud here on the forum, but also sold on ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-Slider-Lat...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

_Personally, I use both and have found the combination has bulletproofed the frontend of my Sliders/Late Models - but either should do the trick.........
...... that and if you stop hitting immoveable objects._:thumbsup:


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

The Trinity XXX brush is much better for this motor. However as stated previously they are prone to over heating and not lasting long. At our track we now allow the Losi Insane. Same speed but last much longer as the end bell is better built. I use the XXX brush in them also.


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

nutz4rc said:


> At our track we now allow the Losi Insane. Same speed but last much longer as the end bell is better built. I use the XXX brush in them also.


That's a 370-sized motor, that will take some modding or a bigblock motor plate to get it to "fit".


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Insane is only .3mm larger. It bolts right into the Losi Slider and Late Model. No mods needed.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Losi Insane is only .3 mm larger than stock. It bolts directly into a Slider or Late Model with no mods necessary.


----------

